# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  برشلونة يتمسك برونالدينيو

## loveme1407

أعلن نادي برشلونة الإسباني تمسكه بنجمه البرازيلي رونالدينيو على الرغم من الانتقادات التي طالت الأخير بسبب تراجع مستواه في الآونة الأخيرة والحديث عن احتمال انتقاله إلى فريق آخر.
وأكدت صحيفة "أس" الاسبانية الرياضية بان اسم رونالدينيو "يتم تداوله في سوق الانتقالات" وقد يترك الفريق عندما يفتح باب الانتقالات الشتوية طوال شهر كانون الثاني/يناير المقبل.
وأوضحت الصحيفة بان استعادة رونالدينيو لمستواه السابق هو وحده الكفيل بمنع عملية انتقاله إلى ناد آخر.
ورد نائب رئيس النادي فيران سوريانو على هذه المزاعم بالتصريح لصحيفة "لا فانغارديا" بالقول: "رونالدينيو ليس للبيع في كانون الثاني/يناير أو في حزيران/يونيو، أمر بديهي أن تكثر الشائعات حول مستقبله، لكننا لم نفكر على الإطلاق ببيعه".
ولم يلعب رونالدينيو سوى عدد قليل من المباريات هذا الموسم وتعرض لانتقادات كثيرة في الصحف المحلية لسلوكه خارج الملعب.
وذكرت الصحف المحلية بان ميلان الإيطالي وتشلسي الإنكليزي هما أبرز الأندية التي تسعى للحصول على خدمات رونالدينيو.
وعلى الأرجح لن يتخلى الفريق الكاتالوني عن رونالدينيو في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية خصوصاً انه سيخسر جهود مهاجمه الآخر الكاميروني صامويل ايتو لفترة أقصاها أربعين يوماً نظراً لارتباطه مع منتخب بلاده المشارك في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقررة في غانا من 20 كانون الثاني/يناير إلى 10 شباط/فبراير المقبلين.

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

_مشكوووور خيي وتسلم يداك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء_

----------


## loveme1407

مشكورعاشق الزهراء على مرورك و*تعقيبك* على موضوعي 

أتمنى أكون في الخادمة واتحفكم بكل ما هو جديد
ولك اطيب التحية 

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.• ( أخوك loveme1407 ) `•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•

----------

